# Finally got a pintail



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

After years of hunting private ground and having never even seen a Pintail let alone shooting at one I started hunting a lot of public ground this year and I finally got one today and he's a really nice drake to boot!
View attachment 52017


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That's a great one! A lot of people never get one that nice


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrat's. Nice first pin.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations! That's my favorite duck. Wary, graceful, sleek, and one of the beautiful ducks in the marsh. Nothing else quite like them.

I took a buddy out today. We've hunted off and on together for 20 years or more. He's been mostly bow hunting for quite a while, so hasn't killed a duck since our last trip to Canada many years ago. We hunted all day today, and it was slow if you don't count the spoonies that bombed in from time to time. We don't. Anyway, about 4:30, a small flock of mallards worked in and he killed a drake. About 5:00, a small flock of pins circled us three times. We both stoned drakes, they folded at our shots, and landed just like this.:



It was the only duck I killed all day, but I'm happy. Any day you collect a drake pintail is a great day. Hope you have many more in the future.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

very good drake to


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

That's a great looking pin


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

That's a beauty Clark!


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Now I just need someone to mount it my guy I used has closed up shop any suggestions? Want him like this.
View attachment 52177


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> Now I just need someone to mount it my guy I used has closed up shop any suggestions? Want him like this.
> View attachment 52177


What end of the state are you in, that is unless you like to drive.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Critter said:


> What end of the state are you in, that is unless you like to drive.


Just in Salt Lake where were is it located?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would go back to Tex-O-Bob. I haven't seen him on here for a while but here is his web site.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a buddy that runs Wild River Taxidermy and does really great work. He lives in malad Idaho, but he has always picked up my stuff from my house here in West Point. You might be able to work something out for pickup and delivery. Here is his FB page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wild-River-Taxidermy/161743007227110


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you guys i am looking into tex-o-bobs stuff idaho may be a little far for me.


----------

